
DuckDuckGo slams Google following EU antitrust decision - GordonS
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/20/17595612/google-antitrust-eu-duckduckgo-chrome
======
TomMarius
The duck.com thing is definitely shitty and needs a solution, but they should
be (in both cases, Android and Chrome) able to do whatever they want with
their software as long as they don't hurt anyone, and I mean actually hurt,
not win over in business competition with their superior resources, services,
planning, management, marketing and software - winning over your competitors
is the whole point of business and is what we call "business risk" to the
other side; are we _really_ using the government to reduce business risk of a
competing party and saying it's OK and desirable?

No one has (or should have) right to tell Google how should they color their
house. Chrome is there to help with using Google products, that's it, why
should they support their competitors for free? Everyone is free to download
Firefox and you can even use it to use (free!) Google services. You can even
use their source code to build your competing browser. We should be thankful.

I know I will be downvoted. Sad. The respect for private property is totally
gone. It'd be nice to have a discussion, but I guess it's easier to downvote
than to say "yes, it's OK to demand huge amounts of money at [implicit]
gunpoint just for winning in business with a product, not unlike the one I'm
making, that never hurt anyone".

Think of yourself, you're making a product and someone comes and says "hey,
you need to support your competition, and also pay this huge fine even though
you did nothing wrong except for fulfilling your legal duties to your
shareholders". Tell me: Are you pointing your CRM SaaS customers to
Salesforce? I guess not.

A local company in the Czech Republic (Seznam.cz) has a browser that is dozens
of times more uncompetitive. Why aren't they fined? Because they're not as
successful? Are we really going to punish businessmen for success? What
happened to the "everyone is treated equally" principle?

Why aren't craft breweries fined for selling only their beer and no Pilsner?

P.S. duckduckgo.com is my main search engine.

